# Berkline Recliners



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I want to thank Roman for the smooth transaction of acquiring our seven Berkline Recliners. I know I could not have found them for any less than what I paid (he seems to always be running some sort of special for us Shacksters)... and I don't see how I could have gotten any other brand with the reputation and reliability of Berkline.

These things were packed very well... and not a scratch or flaw anywhere. They were very simple to put together, just slip the backs on and hook the bottoms together, plug them in and they are ready to go. They all work beautifully and are very comfortable... and they look great in our room. We absolutely could not be more pleased. If you are planning on getting recliners... we and everyone else that has sat in these recliners in our HT room... all highly recommend the Berklines and Ultimate Home Entertainment... :T


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

Sonnie,

Nice room, and Shrek is a nice touch


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Great looking theater!


----------

